# (IA) FC HRCH Nodaway Valley’s Stan The Man MH



## Sky Watcher (Dec 24, 2012)

Last frozen breeding unit of FC HRCH Stan The Man MH.(YLM) Post thaw and motility in the 90’s%

Hip-Good
Elbow-Normal
Eye-Cerf
EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear 

Semen is at Hill Crest Animal Clinic in Lincoln NE. Please contact Cory for additional info 402-213-8787 $800


----------

